# E36 Convertible Rear Plastic Window



## HiMiles (Jan 11, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone changed their plastic E36 convertible rear window? Is this covered under warranty? Does anyone know? My girlfriend's car has another 1000 miles before it runs out of warranty, and that plastic rear window has turned yellow..is that considered a safety issue? Thanks


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Good question. Its at least worth a try. Wost case is they sell you a new one at cost.

As mine is WAAAAY out of warrenty I use Plexus on mine.


----------



## HiMiles (Jan 11, 2003)

*plastic rear window*

Thanks bro. I will try this stuff in case they don't cover it and will see what happens. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

I don't have one now, but I did. I used the special (magic?) stuff from BMW to keep it clean. Don't know if you have tried it, but it works. A pain.


----------

